# DC Fast Charger - 120/208 vs 347/600 service



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

You can only have a service that the utility is able & willing to connect for you.

Are you an electrician? Great. Please fill out your profile including Electrical Trade and Location by clicking your avatar above.

Not an electrician? No problem. Please head to our sister site on www.DIYChatroom.com where we have an Electrical section and plenty of good folks to assist.

Thanks and good luck with your project.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

Let’s assume that the utility can provide either.

My location is listed in my profile since 2012. Electrician is my trade. Is there something more specific you want listed?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

No that's fine.
Sorry I missed the 2012. It was pre-coffee.
Weekends we get lots of DIY.

Do you guys have the 320A services up there for residential where you run it to 2 x 200A panels?


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

I’ve only seen one 400 Amp service here personally for a residence.

My question relates to a commercial installation however.

I’m curious what the solution for auto dealers will be for when they are mandated by the automakers to have DC Fast Charging.

Will they have to relocate to an area that offers 347/600 or 277/480 service or is there reasonable 120/208 solution?


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I would want to confirm you can get a charger that will take 347/600v input. Otherwise you need a transformer first.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

DC Fast Chargers are 480 V, so, a transformer is required either way.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know about your PUCO but around here, both 120/208 and 277/480 (347/600 is not available) 200 amp are a simple meter-main. Any 3Ø service larger than that is CTs. The CT type will be much more expensive but the cost is offset but no transformer. 

Where did you get 170 amps?

If you go with 200 amp 347/600, you'll need at least a 75KVA transformer and that'll leave not much for other loads. A 112.5 or 150 would likely be a better choice. 

The only way to know for sure is to design both systems and price the materials.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't speak for Ontario, but in BC (BCHydro anyway) your choices for 3Ø service are 120/208V or 347/600V. 

I suspect that for a commercial establishment customer already getting 120/208V, that it just takes money to bring 600V in.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

micromind said:


> Where did you get 170 amps?


Went with 60 kVA (50kW). Comes to 166 Amps. Rounded up to 170 Amps


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't do the 347/600 in a dwelling unit.
You'll have to go to a 400A service .
I would use a JS4 with 2x200A panels 

Δ 2-110 Circuit voltage-to-ground — Dwelling units Branch circuits in dwelling units shall not have a voltage exceeding 150 volts-to-ground except that, where the calculated load on the service conductors of an apartment or similar building exceeds 250 kV•A and where qualified electrical maintenance personnel are available, higher voltages not exceeding the voltage-to-ground of a nominal system voltage of 600Y/347 V shall be permitted to be used in the dwelling unit to supply the following fixed (not portable) equipment: a) space heating, provided that wall-mounted thermostats operate at a voltage not exceeding 300 volts-to-ground; b) waterheating; and c) air conditioning.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

This isn’t for a dwelling unit. It’s a commercial establishment.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Imagine if everybody started to install the high speed chargers. Could the electric grid support it? Is it financially sound? A shopping center up the road just installed a bunch of these chargers in the parking lot. They needed a 1600 amp service complete with primary and pad mounted transformer. How much do these chargers cost? I read they can cost more than $100K. If that is true then they must have spent close to $650,000. or more.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

A 50 kW station starts at about $43k Canadian, so less in the states.

This guy can explain it way better than I can.


----------

